# 29877 and 29874 together?



## Shrina (Oct 13, 2011)

Can 29877 (chondroplasty) be billed together with 29874 (loose body removal) since 29877 is considered a separate procedrure?

These knee arthroscopy codes are going to be the death of me.


----------



## scooter1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Are they the only two procedures?   Is it being billed to Medicare ?
Need more info to be able to give you a good answer


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Oct 13, 2011)

According to CCI Edits 29874 is a component of 29877.

However, I agree with mousehouse1 that more information is needed (other procedures performed, insurance carrier information, compartments in which procedures were performed, etc.) in order to provide an accurate answer.  To get the most informative response, post a HIPPA compliant copy of the operative note for others to view.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shrina (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a self paying patient.  The doc did an arthroscopy of the knee to remove some loose body, synovectomy (plica) and chondroplasty.  All the same compartment.  What I want to know is do we bill three codes, two codes or just 29877?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Oct 13, 2011)

If all of the procedures were performed in the same compartment on the same knee, CPT codes 29877 and 29874 are both components of 29875 and should not be reported together according to CCI Edits.

Based on the information provided, the only billable code is 29875.


----------

